# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  Si te shkarkojme video nga Youtube etj

## benseven11

Nje tutorial i shkurter per te shkarkuar videot nga faqet si youtube etj.
Shkohet te faqja qe ka videon psh youtube ose youku.com etj
Kopjohet linku i videos figura e pare poshte,shiko komentet a,b,c,d.
Shkohet te kjo adrese
http://clipnabber.com/
Behet paste linku i videos.Shiko figuren e dyte dhe fillohet nga 1 deri te 4.
Sipas 2 figurave mund te shkarkohet video nga faqet qe shfaqin video si me poshte:
 56.com, 5min, 6.cn, 9you, Bebo, Blip.tv, Bofunk, BollywoodHungama, Break, Broadcaster, Buzznet, Chilevision.cl, ClipFish.de, ClipLife.jp, ClipJunkie, ClipShack, CollegeHumor, CrunchyRoll, Current, Dailymotion, dalealplay, Disclose.tv, DoubleAgent, eBaumsWorld, elpolvorin, eSnips, ExpertVillage, Facebook, Flurl, FunnyJunk, FunnyorDie, Glumbert, GoFish, Google Video, Graspr, Hallpass, HowCast, HowStuffWorks, iShare.Rediff, Izlesene, Jokeroo, Jumpcut, Kewego, ku6, LiveVideo, LiveLeak, MediaBum, Megavideo, Metacafe, MilkandCookies, Mojoflix, MonkeySee, MusicMaza, Myspace, MyVideo.de, Pikniktube, Photobucket, PokerTube, Putfile, PWNorDIE, RuTube.ru, RetroJunk, SantaBanta, Sevenload, Sina, Sharkle, Shoutfile, Snotr, Spike, StreetFire.net, StupidVideos, SuperDeluxe, SuperNovaTube, Tangle, TeacherTube, TheOnion, TinyPic, TotallyCrap, TrickLife, tu.tv, Tudou, vbox7, Veoh, Videa.hu, VideoCopilot.net, Vidiac, Vidivodo, Viddyou, VideoWebTown, VidPK, Vimeo, VReel.net, WeGame, Wuapi, Yahoo Videos, Yikers, Yobler, Youku, YourFileHost, YouSportz, Youtube, YummyBun, ZippyVideos, Zoopy, zShare.net

----------


## RONI

Ke nje tjeter ketu per shkarkime video shume me e lehte...

Per video: http://www.siamostudenti.com/Video/

Per Mp3 ne shqip: http://www.siamostudenti.com

shpresoj te bejne pune...

----------


## ILMGAP

Falëminderit shum por kemi mënyra shum më të lehta për të shkarkuar Video nga You Tube dhe MP3 nga webe te ndryshme. Dhe ajo mënyrë është :

Shkarko Real Player


Me Rrespekt : ILMGAP

----------


## Diesel Industry

ILMGAP po ajo qe thua ti nuk eshte menyra me e thjeshte, duhet te instalosh nje program te tere, gje qe jo gjithmone te leverdis. Ka me kollaj sesa te besh copy/paste ne nje link interneti?

----------


## ILMGAP

> ILMGAP po ajo qe thua ti nuk eshte menyra me e thjeshte, duhet te instalosh nje program te tere, gje qe jo gjithmone te leverdis. Ka me kollaj sesa te besh copy/paste ne nje link interneti?


I Nderuar : Diesel Industry

Një herë nevoitet ta instalosh , dhe më pas sa herë të hysh në You Tube lart në Video do shikosh ku shkruan : Download this video .

Ndërsa këtu për qdo Video duhesh ta bësh Copy Paste .

----------


## Diesel Industry

E di si funksionon,( une e kam real playerin). Por doja te thoja, se ne pergjithesi, nuk e eshte e nevojshme te instalosh nje program me vete per te shkarkuar videot nga Youtube.
Besoj shume pak vete e perdorin Realin per te hapur mediat e tyre.Me duket e tepert ta vesh vetem per ate pune. E gjitha ketu....

----------


## E=mc²

Forma per te mar videot ne formatin .flv ke sa te duash. Ka akoma me thjesht se sa kaq, me firefox apo me IE keni ANT Toolbar, e shtoni si adons dhe gjithmon kur hapni nje web qe ka video player, ju jep opsionin download. Po dhe kjo qe ka dhene benseven11 eshte shum e mire, kush ka nevoje per te mar kenge apo video, gjeja e pare qe ben kerkon nje web apo nje software nuk po pyet sa gjat apo shkurt po e mer.

Kalofshi sa me mire,

----------


## benseven11

Unplug plugin per firefox
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/fir...254-latest.xpi

----------


## CuLi-GoaL

Ja ketu e ke nje tutorial per te shkarku video :       www.mesoj.org

----------


## florjan

nuk kam lexuar asnje koment nga keto por the best eshte * internet download manager
ky ben te mundur shakrkimin ne ftp  dh videot nepre bloge e shum gjera te tjera si megawploud rapidshare etj!

ky eshte programi  shum i thjeshte pasi ngjitet vete neper video

----------


## nino_vlora

download Dvd videosoft free studio.ben regullime videosh.merr direkt mp3 nga video n.q.s do vetem zerin.etj

----------


## benseven11

> nuk kam lexuar asnje koment nga keto por the best eshte * internet download manager
> ky ben te mundur shakrkimin ne ftp  dh videot nepre bloge e shum gjera te tjera si megawploud rapidshare etj!
> 
> ky eshte programi  shum i thjeshte pasi ngjitet vete neper video


E ke provuar?
Shkarkon nga youtube?
Shkarkon nga rapidshare???Mund te filloje ndonje shkarkim por mund te jete fallco,skedar vetem 19-27 kb.

----------


## Diesel Industry

E kam provuar une Benseven, eshte i shkelqyer. Ka vite qe e perdor

----------


## xani1

Mua mund të më gjeni këtu:

----------

